# Go silent or go home...



## motoGP (Feb 6, 2014)

Greetings,

I have recently purchased the Cad Lights Mini-II. Its an all in one form factor with the filtration hidden at the back behind the display tank.

Here is a link to the aquarium so you know what I'm working with:

http://www.cadlights.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=46

Question: is it possible to reduce (or eliminate) the noise created by the overflow water? I've tried to muffle the sound with towels but it didn't have the effect that I wanted. To be clear, I know we each have our own tolerance to 'noise' but for me if it isn't almost silent its a show stopper for where I want to put it (my bedroom). I can handle white noise (e.g. the pump) but the random water dripping will distract me.

I've got a feeling that there isn't really anything I can do but I thought I would post anyways to see if anyone has done or seen anything that could address my problem.

Thanks!

motoGP


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Without knowing the internal design it is hard to say, but can you cut a sponge to fill the space? That would cut down on the noise a lot.
Myself I like the sound of water and even bought an alarm clock that plays it as white noise.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do you have big difference between levels of water in the tank and compartment? it could also affect noise level.

In my nano I glued piece of the acrylic on the overflow and on top of it I have egg crate with foam. As result I have no noise and foam catch all debris. I change the foam twice a week

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04511_zpscfe7e2db.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04512_zpsc5a74657.jpg.html]



motoGP said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have recently purchased the Cad Lights Mini-II. Its an all in one form factor with the filtration hidden at the back behind the display tank.
> 
> ...


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## motoGP (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys. I sincerely appreciate the feedback and ideas on what you have done with your own tanks. Here is a pic of the back of my tank (sorry for the poor quality).










I have about a 6 inch drop off and was thinking along the lines of you Sig in gluing a piece of acrylic to create a 'slide' to soften the drop but never thought of using an egg crate. Hmmmm.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sig always has the best ideas for making a overflow dead silent. I have used a few of his ideas in my tank and it has always helped. He is lime the wise Russian uncle of the forums


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

Not 100% sure, but in my CAD Lights 8g nano the rear chambers are almost as full as the display area and only make noise when evaporation occurs and a top off is required. Your water lever looks awfully low thus creating that 6" waterfall drop. Just my $.02


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaoticblissx said:


> Not 100% sure, but in my CAD Lights 8g nano the rear chambers are almost as full as the display area and only make noise when evaporation occurs and a top off is required. Your water lever looks awfully low thus creating that 6" waterfall drop. Just my $.02


you are correct, he should fix it somehow. Probably reduce somehow return GPH

also

try to add more water that level in both compartment will be the same?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

raise the water level,


----------

